# Game 35: Heat @ Kings (1/9/09 10:00pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, January 9th, 2009 | 10:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Marcus Banks
Jamaal Magloire
Chris Quinn
James Jones
Yakhouba Diawara
Mark Blount
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat have lost 4 of 6 and the Kings have lost 4 straight, and 10 of the last 11 games.

We got to find a way to get this win.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

We really need this win.

Kevin Martin's playing really well lately, had a 40 point game recently too. Wade should be able to equal or top KMart, so hopefully the rest of our team steps up, or atleast 3-4 guys when needed.

We've already been owned by 1 KMart this week..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I wonder if Magloire will get his first field goal in 6 games.

I'm so excited to see James Jones. Seems like the wait has been forever.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

We need to get this win, big time


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

If Wade can stop/equal KMart, I can see a win here. I'll be watching probably, so I hope we get a win. They'll throw everything at Wade as usual, so it's up to the others to step up for once.

I'm excited to see if JJ plays.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

It would be an absolutely pathetic display to lose to this Kings team. This is a must win, or our road trip will probably go rather poorly.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I agree.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Beasley could do some damage here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Speaking of B-Easy, its his Birthday today so hopefully he has a good game.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Damn, he's only 20. He's going to be a special kid in a few years, he's shown a few flashes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good news. Both DQ and James Jones will play tonight.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

:yay:

Regardless of whether he's rusty or not, seeing JJ out there tonigt will be great.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stoked to see JJ and DQ back. Link guys?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel with the dunk. 4 for Joel.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Whats up with these weird *** camera angles?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice floater by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the dunk. Wow, that lane was wide open.

12-4 Miami 

Timeout Kings


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Quick start for the Heat. We need this game.

Thanks w2m


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's that weird camera angle again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel out with two fouls and Beasley checks in


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Salmons is killing us


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Timeout Miami after the Kings go on an 11-2 run.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We should not be being outrebounded by the Kings. They are soft as butter.

We look like this is in the bag, but its not gonna be if we dont show up.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I'll start watching now, I've learnt to avoid the first 6-8 minutes or so. Hopefully we focus from now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, there's a freaking lid on that rim for Miami right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally, Beasley and the Heat get a FG


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with the and1!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Is it just me or does Quinn have the weakest fouls ever (like the one on KMart on the fast break). He puts his hands up into them just enough to get a foul call while allowing the player to potentially finish for and1.. Needs to play tougher, seeing as he's not exactly quick or anything.

Nice play by Beasley with the jumper and And1.

Wade's missed 4/5 so far..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

30-25 Kings after 1

Heat had a 12-4 lead and everything was looking good, then the tables turned.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shots will start falling. Once we lift our D, we should be OK. Wade will save us ray:.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, 26 total free throws in that 1st quarter.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

My links dead.. :uhoh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with a line drive J right there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley again from 3!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

NewAgeBaller said:


> My links dead.. :uhoh:


Nvm got my link back.

Just in time to see B-Easy knock down a 333!

Beasley smiling back to the bench.. :biggrin:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

James Jones checks in!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

James Jones is in


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Damn Joey Crawford got overpowered.. :no:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 33333


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

DQ for 333!!!!!!!

Beasley does well to drive again. Noone can really match up with him right now, keep it up Eazy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive by Beasley to get free throws


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

What a weak call against Jones.. Everyone does that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible call on one end and a 3 by Hawes.

WTF is up with Centers hitting 3's on us?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 333333


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

DQ for 333!!!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Hawes is gona drop 25 on us.. :sigh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marion misses his usual layup of the game..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade, Marion and Haslem are a combined 3/13.. :sigh:

Lets go B-Eazy!

Mario for 333!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And Salmons gets that 3 right back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They are just not missing


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade with 3 quick consecutive shots.

K-Mart for a corner 3.. :sigh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade heating up...niiice. Gotta get some stops!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is heating up but we got to play better defense. These last 2 games have been atrocious.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice play by Marion


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice steal and dunk by Mario


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Mariooo!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

How the hell do we lead the league in that streak of holding opponents under 50%.. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

62-58 Kings at the half

Horrible D once again tonight. Kings score 30 in the 1st quarter and 32 in the 2nd quarter. 

Beasley was great and Wade came around after a slow start. But offense isnt our problem.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant believe the Kings scored over 60 at the half...good god thats poor D. Wade and Marion need to step up on D and shut down their respective players. Martin and Salmons are tearing it.

Offensively, make sure we keep riding Wade and Beasley's hot hands. Mike had it going, but he doesnt play enough to keep it. We need to keep his game going because Marion and Haslem are being quiet.

We gotta pick it up on D to win this though...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I thought Beasley wasn't getting minutes for defensive reasons? 62 points to the Kings? Where are the defensive expert starters ahead of him in minutes?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

62-58 Kings at the half.

Beasley started the half well, Wade ended it well for us.

Our defence is non-existent. Luckily, theirs isn't great either.

Theres been like a combined 45 FT's or something between both teams..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

B-Eazy bought himself a ferrari?? Nice.. :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I have a DVD called "Gunnin for that Number 1 spot" - its got profiles on the Top 10 prospects from 2006 High School (Beasley, Love, Bayless etc). Beasley is an absolute classic - hes facing up against Donte Greene and says "You as ugly as **** Donte" - then proceeds to burn him on an up and under :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not a good start..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Mario to UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to Marion for the alley oop dunk


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade2Matrix!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

2 awesome plays cuts the deficit to 2. Nice!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

The fact that Marcus Banks doesn't, makes me want to smoke, dip and chew all simultaneously.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh: at Banks!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> I have a DVD called "Gunnin for that Number 1 spot" - its got profiles on the Top 10 prospects from 2006 High School (Beasley, Love, Bayless etc). Beasley is an absolute classic - hes facing up against Donte Greene and says "You as ugly as **** Donte" - then proceeds to burn him on an up and under :laugh:


I remember the trailer for that movie and noticing what a clown Beasley was in it. Didnt he also pull Bayless' shorts down too? :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Salmons is killing us.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Someone stop John ****ing Salmons!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

B-Eazy in.. :worthy:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> The fact that Marcus Banks doesn't, makes me want to smoke, dip and chew all simultaneously.





MB30 said:


> :laugh: at Banks!


You guys should see the Chris Quinn one. Its even funnier :laugh:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade shooting like every trip down the floor now lol..

He's got 21 after that jumper.

Nice hustle by Wade for the loose ball.. Only we get screwed by whoever called it out of bounds..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible call by the ref. Come on.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Forced retirement for refs over 80. Make it happen Stern.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley ties it up


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley's J ties the game at 68-68!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We just cant get consecutive stops tonight.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wtf was that shot by Wade.. :uhoh:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley needs to stop smiling after his shots and get back on D.. :biggrin:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade2Matrix again, good cut by Marion.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Got damn KMart & Salmons..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Everytime we get close, we cant quite get the lead - which is worrisome.

I dont know why we cant stop Martin and Salmons...it cant be that hard, can it?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Everytime we get close, we cant quite get the lead - which is worrisome.


Just like the Denver game. Lets hope there's a different outcome tonight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If you took away Wade and KMart which team do you think is more talented?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice J by DQ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And again we cant get a stop. So frustrating.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Quinn ur ****ing stupid.

Like I said, the weakest intentional fouls in the league.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****s sake Quinn...thats some dumb ****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Quinn. That was ****ing horrible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

82-74 Kings after 3

Such a frustrating game. We just cant get any stops and when we do and tie the game, we go back down 4 within seconds it seems.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

we're not being scrappy enough. Miami plays at its best when playing scrappy at both ends.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Down 8 at the end of the 3rd. We lose this, our road trip is in biiiiiig trouble. Seriously, we cant lose to this team.

We need some Wade, DQ and Beasley action. Keep Matrix and Haslem in with for "defensive" purposes. Someone needs to stop Salmons and Martin though, seriously, its ridiculous.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

When Quinn makes those ***** plays it makes me want to see Banks.. :sigh:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> When Quinn makes those ***** plays it makes me want to see Banks.. :sigh:


blasphemy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade has done a horrible job on defense tonight.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

B-Easy for the J!

B-Easy for 333!!!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

thank goodness i didn't bet on this game but i think it'll be a 5 pt game in a few minutes


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley for 33333


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Beasley can sink those mid range jumpers all night.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wow 7 seconds after my last post, Bease with the 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

chairman5 said:


> thank goodness i didn't bet on this game but i think it'll be a 5 pt game in a few minutes


Or 10 seconds after your post


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow Dwyane..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley again!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

**** Wade, give the ball to Beasley.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley 33333333333

take that Spo!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley is carrying us tonight.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley with the put-back follow! 21 pts in 20 minutes!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wow Bease, very nice


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Feed the Beast!

RAGGGHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley is no doubt our best player tonight. Wade needs to play the pick&roll with him now..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

id like to switch up our defense once in a while. throw some zone defense to catch them off guard.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Beasley is no doubt our best player tonight. Wade needs to play the pick&roll with him now..


dont you know? that play is only reserved for Haslem.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> id like to switch up our defense once in a while. throw some zone defense to catch them off guard.


We've done that a lot tonight. Hasnt been too effective tonight.

:lol: at Beasley singing


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley2Magloire!! :rofl:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley to Jamaal for the dunk!

So Jamaal can score


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again gets beat :nonono:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Beasley on a roll.

Wade with half assed defense.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i think i am good luck or something, last year i had a ton of money riding on the Heat vs the Sonics, last 3 minutes they made a huge comeback


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice offensive rebound by Jamaal


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

IbizaXL said:


> dont you know? that play is only reserved for Haslem.


.. :no:


Magloire with the offensive board and draws the foul!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cmon DQ stroke that!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Wade again gets beat :nonono:


that pisses me off. i dont care if he's our star player. mother****er you better bust your *** on defense as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamaal with 4 points tonight. He's on FIRE tonight!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

chairman5 said:


> i think i am good luck or something, last year i had a ton of money riding on the Heat vs the Sonics, last 3 minutes they made a huge comeback


Nah thats just the Sonics..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Yeah B-EZ!

Marion, better check under your chair for your extra shot attempts!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade finally shows some effort.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

heat lead woo!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade with the steal and flash for the dunk!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's the D-Wade we all know!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamaal cannot be stopped! 


:lol:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Jamal freakin Magloire....where have you been?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Magloires The King Of The Jungle!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice Jamaal!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Nah thats just the Sonics..


i dont know, the Heat was on tanking mode playing in Seattle, Marion and Wade pulled a quasi miracle for me


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

chairman5 said:


> i think i am good luck or something, last year i had a ton of money riding on the Heat vs the Sonics, last 3 minutes they made a huge comeback


I expect you here on Sunday for the Lakers game eace:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

wtf Mario!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

WTF thats some bull**** foul and its a clear-path too..

Who the **** is Jimmy Clark anyway?


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

The '93 Heat said:


> I expect you here on Sunday for the Lakers game eace:


wow, that smiley thing is awesome, i just might now unless theres a Pistons game same time


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

clear path are you kidding me?!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

that was not a foul. bad call.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jimmy Clarke has been ****ing horrible all game long


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with the J!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade who?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley for another J!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beeeez for 2


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, our bigs set some big *** screens


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Magloire Just ****ed You Up!!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Magloire being RUGGED! we need more of that!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade having a real rough night..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WAde's had about 3 of those tonight.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> **** Wade.


Blashphemy!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Wade having a real rough night..


i dont know why hes forcing it so much.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Man I'm glad things are clicking for Beasley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice find by Mario.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade to the FT line, nice pass by Chalmers.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

myst said:


> Blashphemy!


:sparta:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

23, 8 and 2 dimes for Beasley tonight. 10-16, 2-2 from deep...1-3 from the line...in 23 minutes...wow


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i hope that roughness Magloire has unexpectedly shown through out his 9 minutes rub off the rest of the team. goodness do we need that kinda of attitude.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Arco is Magloire's ****ing house.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamaal has been beastin in the 4th. 5pts and 7 rebounds in just the 4th quarter alone.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Beasley got fouled on that drive. What a no call.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

seriously, what is Wade doing? wtf man....

edit, he makes that shot...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade with the J!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Big basket by wade..beasley needs 2 rbs for a double double and 3 pts for a new career high


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go Wade!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade crosses Salmons and hits the J!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

thats right Dwyane, just shoot jumpers cuz you've been trash attacking the rim. good boy.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Spoo played Beasley 10 minutes in the first half and so far 16 (will be 20) in the 2nd. Obviously he was wrong again to limit his minutes and it almost cost us this game.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> thats right Dwyane, just shoot jumpers cuz you've been trash attacking the rim. good boy.


How has he been trash? He has missed some easy shots, but his attacking the rim has put him on the line a bunch of times. I say keep going for it.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley needs to fall to the ground if he wants foul calls. Wade can teach him a bit about that.

He really only gets the call in his favor maybe 1/10 times..

It hasn't been too bad tonight, cause he's been scoring on jumpers, but its really not good that he can't drive more.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sun sports has missed a lot of action this season because of showing stupid ****. Just show the freaking game please.

Beasley with his 2nd double double.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Stop taking long fall-away jumpers and feed Beasley!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

1 rb more and beasley gets a double double


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

23 and 10 for Beez.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

No, Spoelstra's taking Magloire out!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice play. Heat lead by 5


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i think this game is almost in the bag


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

There was no doubt in my mind that Bobby Jackson would make that shot. I actually was shocked he didn't hit the 3 on the play before that...


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

or not , Bobby J with the 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 333333333


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Mariooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Rioooooooo wow Heat games are fun


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

We take Magloire out and immediately lose a rebound that could cost us big..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, UD. You gotta hit that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD wide open...and brick...siiiigh


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i love nailbiters! im rooting for OT


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Martin misses three from left wing, Haslem grabs rebound, Heat win.


There's my prediction.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

MAGLOIRE needs to be in now..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the steal and gets fouled!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

WADE with the STEAL!!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

game over


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I was wrong, and happy with it.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Have you guys noticed the way we defend the inbounds pass this year? It's really unique and effective. Seems like we always come up with the steal or force a timeout.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i was thinking "NOOOOOOO" when Chalmers jakced that 3 point shot. glad he made it. i hate those leap-of-faith shots. we do that so much because of our lack of--movement.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wtf Hawes!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Like I said in the 1st half, what the **** is up with these centers hitting all these damn 3's on us?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hawes are u kidding me...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice job by wade for the steal and nice tip by DQ...Big miss ugh


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh dear..


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i gotta watch more Heat games, this is too funny


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Spencer ****ing Hawes...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Holy ****ing Hawes For The Tie!



chairman5 said:


> i gotta watch more Heat games, this is too funny


GTFO! :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bah Hawes again...tied game, 3 seconds left...


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!! i love this game, sorry Heat fans i was rooting for the OT since 13 seconds left


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

lucky shot from Sac. god damit


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Michael Phelps lookalike mother****er


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

We fail to make our FTs. Wade missed one earlier and then Chalmers...Wade better hit this ...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

knowing Spoo and his genius ability to make plays, we're gonna screw this up. OT here we come.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I want Wade to receieve the ball at the top wing of the 3pt line, drive off a screen then feed Beasley on the wing (can we do all that in 3.1?)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

chairman5 said:


> WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!! i love this game, sorry Heat fans i was rooting for the OT since 13 seconds left


since all your other god damn predictions have come through, why not predict a Heat win? :laugh:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

IbizaXL said:


> knowing Spoo and his genius ability to make plays, we're gonna screw this up. OT here we come.


:laugh:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

again, Mr Spoo...so predictable.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Overtime...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OT

The Kings have all the momentum right now.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Wade2Matrix said:


> since all your other god damn predictions have come through, why not predict a Heat win? :laugh:


i always root for infinite OTs if i have no attachment to either team


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hopefully this game motivates Wade to improve his AWFUL free throw shooting.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

The '93 Heat said:


> Michael Phelps lookalike mother****er


 :rofl:

What a messed up funny ****ing game..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Agh dang. If anyone scouts or watches the heat like we do we all knew he was gonna shoot that jumper from the left side like 18 ft out or w/e it is...agh just if we made our fts


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> I want Wade to receieve the ball at the top wing of the 3pt line, drive off a screen then feed Beasley on the wing (can we do all that in 3.1?)


its possible. but to Mr Spoo....thats not an option.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade2Matrix said:


> OT
> 
> The Kings have all the momentum right now.


Yea this worries me..

I wouldn't mind an OT but I can see us just losing everything in OT..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL Magloire popped Miller in the head on the jump ball. That guy is hazardous.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the steal and dunk


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade with the steal and dunk!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the layup


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade drives all the way in!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chalmers gets the foul


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> LOL Magloire popped Miller in the head on the jump ball. That guy is hazardous.


we need more of that.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Got damn Magloire.. :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God dammit Magloire...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Magloire Just ****ed Hawes Up!!

Oh got damn flagrant wtf.. :laugh:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Hawes slammed to the floor by Magloire! :clap:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jimmy Clark again...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

You don't give Magloire the ball under any circumstance. He should only touch the ball on rebounds and putbacks.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

WTF is Jimmy Clark doing to us?! Tim Donaghy pt. II


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

flagrant!!! WHAT!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade with the block on Salmons and the block on Miller!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

WTF .. This is some typical referee bull****.. They can't even get the shotclock right!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

why is Mr Spoo calling a timeout? why?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are getting FUUUUUCKED over hard by the refs...flagrant, are you kidding me?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow Jimmy Clark I know you now. Run and hide son, I will find you.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i love this game, they are really fun to watch esp when you dont care who wins


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Wade with the block on Salmons and the block on Miller!


Looks like they only gave him one for some reason.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Agh had we just made our FTs...If we lose this that'd be very dissapointing


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

IbizaXL said:


> why is Mr Spoo calling a timeout? why?


He needs time to think.. :biggrin:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

And the official scorers rob Wade of a block (again). That's like the 10th time this season they have done that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick pass by Wade to UD for the and1!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

you see NAB? that play is only for Haslem!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade to UD AND1!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Die Hawes!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh ****..

Nah Wade'll be aight.

Flagrant assessed on Spencer Hawes (?).


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i want magloire to body slam Hawes..again.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wow that was rough how does Dwyane get up from that


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i bet Wade misses at least one ft


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

**** him up UD


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

bahah i knew it


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade did well to drive though, we needed that.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

KMART for 3 freethrows WTF!??!

That can't be a foul.. Kmart just kicks out his ****ing legs..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This is a joke of an officiating crew.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

whoaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!! nail biters are fun


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

myst said:


> **** him up UD


we're a soft team. aint gonna happen.

the refs have sucked tonight.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wat the Hawes..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i hope Spoo and Co are taking notes on how to play an offense.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hawes again, this is a joke right?


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Spenncey!!!!!!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

IbizaXL said:


> we're a soft team. aint gonna happen.
> 
> the refs have sucked tonight.


I think Magloire might have, if he hadn't already used up his slam on Hawes..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

cant believe we lost this game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Weve gone away from Beasley. That hasnt helped us.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Man shame on us this game. Spo needs to keep Wade at the FT line the while practice next time, he's such a great player there's no execuses


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> KMART for 3 freethrows WTF!??!
> 
> That can't be a foul.. Kmart just kicks out his ****ing legs..


That's the Reggie Miller rule. Miller would kick another player while taking a shot and get the FT's.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WAde for 3333333


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Waaaade!!!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade for 3!!!!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

yesss! 2OT hopefully


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great d by DQ!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Martin with the airball!! DQ with the great D.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

karma is a ***** K. Martin. thats for being a ****ing clown.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade gets another chance!!! Get it dude


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

24 second shot clock violation against Sactown with Beasley on the floor. I hope the myths about him hurting us defensively are finally put to rest.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Heat got this for sure, Wade drives gets the whistle, makes one with 3 seconds remaining


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to the line again.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade compeltely read and lost Salmons!!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Heads up!!! That reminds me of Mannings heads up play the other day, wow!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That should have been a flagrant.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade hits both.

Heat up 2 with 5.3 seconds left

timeout Kings


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

lol Salmons, what a tool! seriously that is gotta be one of the biggest bloops ive seen this season


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade with 41 points! Heat up 2! :laugh:


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Lakers game also a nailbiter tied at 119, kobe gets a nice turnaround on the line with 3 seconds remaining


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade saw daylight, he is a freaking half back in the NFL.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If this goes double OT im gonna have an anuerysm...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Man that step-back 3 by Wade was huge btw..


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

let's see if Spence makes another miracle! rooting for 2OT


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

If Hawes ties this, we need someone to go Posey on his ***.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

HEAT are gonna win!!!

**** you Hawes! :laugh:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

We got the STOP!!!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

not this time, game over


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DQ ices it! Yeah baby!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

of course the Heat were going to win, did you Heat fans have any doubt cmon now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 119-115


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

tough win against the Kings and the refs, but im glad we got that W. thats what counts.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

HEAT Win! HEAT Win! HEAT Win!

Player of the Game: Dwyane Wade*

* Sorry Beasley but Wade scored 41 points (I don't know how, don't remember him scoring that much..) and won the game for us with the two drives and step-back three.

Good game, we needed a game like that. Too bad it came before the Lakers.. :laugh:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

chairman5 said:


> of course the Heat were going to win, did you Heat fans have any doubt cmon now


i did.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CAAAAAN YOOOOOU DIG ITTTTTTT

Why am I so excited to beat the Kings? :laugh:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

finally.




And BTW, we have 9 guests viewing this thread. Just sign up and join in on the discussion!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That step back 3 by Wade was _vintage_ Edie Jones. The only difference being Wade makes those in the clutch


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

chairman5 said:


> of course the Heat were going to win, did you Heat fans have any doubt cmon now


I usually have a very good feel about how a game is going to go. I mean I have called games where we were down 20 and said we would come back and did. But tonight I wasn't feeling it.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Lakers just had a long arduous games against the Pacers, winning by only 2, time to look at the tapes see how to play them, rooting for the Heat on sunday, well always rooting against the Lakers


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spencer Hawes will now forever be known as Spencer Whores. Dont touch the franchise, biatch!

Special mention to Spo for sticking with Beasley over Haslem/Marion. Thats what im talkin bout!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

MB30 said:


> CAAAAAN YOOOOOU DIG ITTTTTTT
> 
> Why am I so excited to beat the Kings? :laugh:


beacuse a win is a win, no matter who we play. besides, we didnt just beat the Kings, we beat the refs and their incompetence as well. it was a good game.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

myst said:


> And BTW, we have 9 guests viewing this thread. Just sign up and join in on the discussion!


Its Joel's family..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade looks and sounds drained.

I was just about to write that Jason Jackson should have interviewed Beasley but he just said he's coming up.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> That step back 3 by Wade was _vintage_ Edie Jones. The only difference being Wade makes those in the clutch


Thanks, you just guaranteed us a losing streak by speaking that name.

Dan Majerle, Rex Chapman, Sasha Danilovic, Steve Smith, Glen Rice, Tim Harday, Voshon Lenard, etc. and you have to go and guarantee us a first round playoff loss by speaking that name. Tsk tsk. Shame on you Mr. W. T. Matrix. Shame on you.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You know whats funny? Beasley actually played pretty good D on Whores's game tying J. "Nice play by the Beezer" :laugh:

2nd double double in 3 games...hes learning my friends. Was a good game, DWade was the difference though. That was a hard hit he took, still made the plays when needed.

Ice time for DWade, next stop - the Lake show.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Oh wait, I see that you misspelled the name on purpose to ward off any jinx. Bravo sir. Well played. You're always 3 steps ahead.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> Thanks, you just guaranteed us a losing streak by speaking that name.
> 
> Dan Majerle, Rex Chapman, Sasha Danilovic, Steve Smith, Glen Rice, Tim Harday, Voshon Lenard, etc. and you have to go and guarantee us a first round playoff loss by speaking that name. Tsk tsk. Shame on you Mr. W. T. Matrix. Shame on you.


it doesnt count because the cyborg from the future misspelled his name. so no worries.eace:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

For the record, Kobe hit the game winner tonight. Wade hit what might as well have been the game winner (the step-back 3, the drive for the flagrant, the drive by Salmons, etc..).

We're looking at a tough game against the Lake show. I won't be watching (unfortunately..), I'll be on a flight. Good luck Heat! :cheers:

Props to B-Easy tonight, and Jamaal freaking Magloire!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He is The Matrix, after all :laugh:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> Oh wait, I see that you misspelled the name on purpose to ward off any jinx. Bravo sir. Well played. You're always 3 steps ahead.


you outposted me by a minute. god damit. the Cyborg has taught you well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> Thanks, you just guaranteed us a losing streak by speaking that name.
> 
> Dan Majerle, Rex Chapman, Sasha Danilovic, Steve Smith, Glen Rice, Tim Harday, Voshon Lenard, etc. and you have to go and guarantee us a first round playoff loss by speaking that name. Tsk tsk. Shame on you Mr. W. T. Matrix. Shame on you.


Had it been closer to playoff time I wouldnt have but we're far enough away from there that it wont jinx us


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Beasley with the double double.:clap:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> you outposted me by a minute. god damit. the Cyborg has taught you well.


:basketballplaya:


Spoo just mentioned in the postgame that Beasley was open on a few of those Wade drives and because their defense had to be aware of him it helped Wade to drive successfully even though Wade didn't necessarily use him on those plays.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> :basketballplaya:


i see you love being his Padawan.:starwars:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Congrats everyone on our biggest single game thread ever and 4th biggest thread in Heat forum history  :clap:

And all for a regular season game against the lowly Kings of all teams :laugh:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Congrats everyone on our biggest single game thread ever and 4th biggest thread in Heat forum history  :clap:
> 
> And all for a regular season game against the lowly Kings of all teams :laugh:


you're starting to creep me out man. how do you know this? freakin Morpheus over here.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Heat-Kings rivalry is so right for us..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> you're starting to creep me out man. how do you know this? freakin Morpheus over here.


No special powers needed to figure this out, Just click here


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Heat-Kings rivalry is so right for us..


it cant happen. we only meet twice a season. ive been wishing to get back at it with the Knicks.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> No special powers needed to figure this out, Just click here


ah, clever cyborg. forgive me for questioning you your highness.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

IbizaXL said:


> it cant happen. we only meet twice a season. ive been wishing to get back at it with the Knicks.


Nate would drop 40 on us..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

...on 60 shot attempts....


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Great game. I have no idea why we are so excited to have beaten the Kings, but it was a very enjoyable game. 

Congrats to Beasley for having a very good game, if he can keep that up, I'll be very pleased for his first season.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

How the hell can a game against the Kings have more posts then the draft night thread? Ridiculous.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Well, it was a fun(ny) game.. :uhoh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're not only a young team but we also rely on the youngest players on the roster to contribute in the games most critical moments. Just look at tonight.

3 of them could still be playing college basketball. There's 22 yr old Mario Chalmers, 21 yr old Daequan Cook, and of course the newly turned 20 yr old Michael Beasley. 

Obviously, it helps a lot having Wade but other than probably Portland, I cant see another team that's in the top 8 in either the east or west that relies on multiple players that are that young, to win games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> —Friday was Beasley’s 20th birthday. During the afternoon shootaround practice players dumped celebratory ice on Beasley. And then they made the rookie grab a mop and clean up the mess.





> —OK, it was one thing to see Marion doing a few dance moves last night during a stoppage in play. He’s done that before. Actually, he does it often. It was quite another thing to see Beasley singing along with the Gloria Gaynor song, “I Will Survive” during a timeout. The only thing worse was to see Beasley still mouthing the words after the song stopped and play resumed. But give him a break. It was his birthday.


:lol:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

> And then they made the rookie grab a mop and clean up the mess.


:laugh:

Sounds like they are all already good friends.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Congrats everyone on our biggest single game thread ever and 4th biggest thread in Heat forum history  :clap:
> 
> And all for a regular season game against the lowly Kings of all teams :laugh:


*just walks in* 

Thanks! :usa:

Looks like I missed an amazing game from Beasley+Wade. Anyone see any Beasley highlights anywhere?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Can't wait for Sundays game vs the Lakers . If we win that in LA that'd be really impressive.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> *just walks in*
> 
> Thanks! :usa:
> 
> Looks like I missed an amazing game from Beasley+Wade. Anyone see any Beasley highlights anywhere?


Great job guys...That's one hell of a big thread for a game against a ****ty team!


----------

